# A Bit Disappointed With Toro



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

So I am a bit disappointed with Toro and I have not even used my brand new snowblower yet. I bought a new Lawn Boy 17740 24" blower and it came in the box on a pallet. The box did have a perforation on the bottom and one of the curved head carriage bolts for the handlebar was missing. I used the Lawn Boy "contact us" page several weeks ago to try and get a bolt sent out to me. When I sent the message it said they would get back to me within five business days which I was fine with. I've heard nothing back in weeks so I ordered the $2 bolt myself.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

while i feel for you, and wish you luck with the new machine.
with anything shipped one should inspect the box carefully and have the driver make note of the damage no matter how small as it normally means something can possibly be wrong inside, like a missing part ,
the drivers report adds to your being helped when items turn up missing or damaged under the cardboard covers .and a claim is filed for either. in many cases no report no help.

as to the time delay, PLEASE lets remember what's going on in the world this year COVID, every company is running on reduced employment numbers, it takes longer to get back , we suffer longer times on hold when called, longer shipping times.

the bolt? most hardware stores carry them as they are everyday items lost off lawnmowers all the time.

again good luck with the machine


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

59ctd said:


> When I sent the message it said they would get back to me within five business days which I was fine with.


I think everyone understands the COVID situation, but it would be good if companies would make a small amendment to their ”response time promise” to reflect their current situation. Five minutes on netweaver and no unhappy customers


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I do think Toro is a respectable brand. I prefer Ariens and Honda over Toro but I would give them the bennefit of the doubt in given how messed up things are with COVID and all.


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

This is my last post on the topic here. Toro never did respond to me on the missing bolt. I know they received the msg since it was copied to me as well. Oh well, on the plus side, this machine works very nicely and easily outperforms my old 932006 Ariens 5/24.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

59ctd congrats on the nice machine and the fact that you handled the fix yourself. Seems like life gives a few "lemon" situations and you managed to turn it into Lemonade! Enjoy your new machine!


----------

